# is the exile on main street the only album with all the styles of rock?



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

or you know other?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Please explain yourself sir?

I must say it took me an age to first apprecaite it as I felt al the tracks had a similar vibe/sound. It's hard to imagine how both views can hold?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

marmo said:


> or you know other?





Belowpar said:


> Please explain yourself sir?
> 
> I must say it took me an age to first apprecaite it as I felt al the tracks had a similar vibe/sound. It's hard to imagine how both views can hold?


I understand the question but I have to agree with Belowpar in re "Exile on Main Street"...

Now if you really want examples of literally all styles on an album allow me to offer these -

View attachment 105925


"London Calling" by The Clash is an album that incorporates a range of styles, including punk, reggae, rockabilly, ska, New Orleans R&B, pop, lounge jazz, and hard rock.






View attachment 105924


"Anticipating the "world music" trend of the 1980s, "Sandinista!" by The Clash features funk, reggae, jazz, gospel, rockabilly, folk, dub, rhythm and blues, calypso, disco, and rap." -


----------

